# cheap/easy lighting for plants?



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am pondering the idea of adding Vallisneria to my 55 gallon mbuna tank, just to experiment and try my hand at some plants. I have a standard platic hood that came with the 55 gallon aquarium that I bought second hand on craigslist. It says oak creek products 24" light fixture. It says 19 watts on it also, i assume this is the max wattage of the fixture? so this may not be enough wattage for these plants? I don't really care if it's 100% accurate color producing or if it has a tint of certain color or what not as I am just looking for something cheap and that looks decent. I will be getting a glass top cut and then upgrade to much better lighting in the near future but for now I am just looking to get by. I believe it's a T8 bulb and it measured 18 inches from tip to tip. (I'M not sure how these bulbs are usually measured). The hood has two light fixtures with one bulb each in them. Any chance I can just replace the bulbs and be good to go? Will I find this bulb size easily available? Any info is appreciated .


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

That tube size should be readily available at places like Home Depot. If you get it in either 5000K or 6500K, you will have a decent colour reproduction, and will be able to grow some low light plants. A better option would be to get a 48" twin tube shoplight, which should be available for under $20. Add two of the above tubes, or one of each and you will be able to grow Vals.
The shop light isn't very pretty so you may want to encase it. There are more than a few that will fit inside a section of white vinyl eaves trough, the outside of which can be painted black or whatever. You might also be able to find a T5 unit that will work, but around here they haven't come down to the price of the T8 fixtures and the tube variety isn't readily available.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

So something like this?http://m.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-Lighting-All-Season-Shop-Light-4-ft-2-Light-Grey-T8-Strip-Fluorescent-1242ZG-RE/202052422/

And then replace the bubls. Will something like this be able to be placed on top of the current plastic trim that the current lights sit on? Would the light hitting the center brace cause any problems?

Maybe I should just get off my butt and go get some glass cut? I assume it would be safer to set this directly on the glass? Or should I just wait and buy a proper fixture? Would these bulbs produce better lighting for the color of the mbuna? I have 8 yellow labs, 8 cynotalapia zerbrodies jalo reef yellow labs, and 8 socolofi. All unsexed juvinilles for now. I know almost nothing about lighting and I don't know much about how planted lightgting affects the colors you see in the fish. Was curious if an average person like me would notice a difference in brightness or color or something when changing out the stock bulbs.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I went and got my glass cut for the top, I still need to paint the rails black with some special paint but ehh it looks fine for now.

Before I put the handle 

Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr

After I put the handle


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flicker

Doesn't do any good unless it works

Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr

I also bought a 4 foot two T8 light fixture along with a 5000K and 6500K bulb. I asked for these colors or whatever and the guy handed me GE bulbs. Does the brand/model matter? Will they work? They are both 36 watts. That's over a gallon per watt...right? Or does it have to be fpr each color/spectrum?

I haven't opened the fixture yet but it is a pretty standard light ficture and it has a raised lip that surrounds the bulbs, kind of like a dome around the whole thing but not a dome obviously. Yea I know that doesn't make since but basically i can set the plastic on the glass and the lights are still a few inches up inside the fixture. I'm going to set it up tomorrow as It's bedtime for me lol.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

So heres my new fixture, it was less than 20 bucks at lowes.


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr

Looks much brighter, my only complaint is that the water line and any spots I have show up much more than before, but I guess that's a given. I better start scrubbing lol. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's a couple more pics. Still waiting on feedback... opcorn: lol. So what is the best type of val to get and where do I get it from? my local petcos and petsmarts don't have them. There is an aquatic store in town that does but they have Italian vals and they are 4 bucks.


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't have planted tanks so I can't comment on what will grow plants. But I do run a similer 4ft dual T8 shop light on my 90 gallon tank. "see a link below in my signature if you want to see what my lighting looks like.

I run 1- 32 watt GE daylight bulb, and 1- Zoo Med Actinic bulb. The Actinc I got from a LFS. For colors, this combo will make your Africans really pop and look great. I don't know how good it is for plants, but it has no problem growing algae.

Either way, I'd say you're on the right track with that fixture you bought. It looks better already. You might consider painting it black, that's what I did to mine. And it doesn't look like a shop light anymore.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow, your aquarium is stunning. I like the corals, and the colors look amazing. How much did the corals set you back if you don't mind me asking? Don't worry I'm not going to even try to copy you because any attempt would be a cheesy knock off of the real thing lol, was just wondering. What did you use to paint your fixture? I am going to paint the PVC rail thingys for my glass for sure, next payday when I get some more funds lol. Any chance you have a pic of the painted fixture? I can't decide whther to paint it or not because the glass and the silver handles and the white fixture kind of reminds me of an iphone for some reason. Kind of looks elegant to me, but I'm probably just dumb lol. Thanks for the reply


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Watts has nothing to do with plant growing ability. Is measured in par. A dual T8 should grow some low light plants. I would do a 65ook bulb and a plant bulb for the plants color spectrum


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Also I forgot to add you may wont to paint the inside white. To help it reflect the light


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

Get jungle vals, the fish wont eat them as much as the smaller vals like the corkscrew.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

philipgonzales3 said:


> I like the corals, and the colors look amazing. How much did the corals set you back ? What did you use to paint your fixture? I am going to paint the PVC rail thingys for my glass for sure, next payday when I get some more funds lol. Any chance you have a pic of the painted fixture?


Thanks for the compliments.

The corals are all dead of course, but they can cost a few bucks if you pay full retail. I have no idea how much I have in them, a large majority were given to me, so I really don't have much $ in them. There's a lot of rock mixed in there though, so at 2nd look, maybe not as many corals as you think. Having different colored rock, helps with the saltwater look.

I used cheap black spray paint for the outside of the fixture. If you choose to paint it, do not paint the inside as mentioned already. Leave that white. It has some scratches on it now, after a few years, but below are a few pics. I chose this fixture because it was a little more rounded and didn't resemble a shop light as much, but also because it was a low noise ballast. I have extra sensitive hearing and I can hear those high pitched tones from fluorescent lights, with this one I don't have that problem. I paid a premium for that though, I think 30.00 vs a comparable one for 15-20.00. But for me, it was well worth the extra money  It also had just enough room, that I could tuck this little blue led fixture in it for moon lights as seen in the pic.

If you want to paint the pvc trim you made for the glass tops, use black Krylon Fusion made for plastics. After painting, put the glass tops back on without the trim, and let the trim pcs dry for a week or 2 before putting back on your tank. The paint is safe (even under the water line)once dry.

What did you use to make those trim pieces anyway? I can't tell. And why were they needed on the sides?


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

The trim pieces are on the side that way the glass can slide back and fourth. Basically on each side I have two pieces of glass half the width of the tank, the trim is made of PVC and has a channel on the bottom where the front glass is placed into and it allows the glass to slide back and fourth and the top glass is on top of the lip of thr trim and usually remains stationary, but can also be slid back and fourth.

This is the PVC connector piece that I used, I got the idea from various forums and youtube videos that people have made. This is the actual product at lowes and is only about 3 bux for 8 feet. Glass is about 10 bucks or so, and they cut it for free. http://m.lowes.com/pd_11936-35-11936_0_ ... 631&rpp=32

Your fixture does look a lot more sleeker painted. I am going to recut the pvc trim since I used cuticle scisors to cut these out and they aren't very straing on the ends and paint the newly cut ones and after they dry from painting I will replace the crooked ones. I have enough PVC trim to do this so might as well. Thanks for the tips on the paint, i'll be sure to purchase the one that you mentioned.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm not even sure about the jungle vals. My mbuna pretty much eat any plant I put in the tank except for anubias. You could give it a shot tho. I wouldn't go out and by a bunch of them until you know whether or not your fish will eat them. Add in a couple and see what happens.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok thanks, would you recommend anubias? I know nothing about it but if you recommend it I may also look into it.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

philipgonzales3 said:


> Ok thanks, would you recommend anubias? I know nothing about it but if you recommend it I may also look into it.


I highly recommend anubais for mbuna tanks. It's very hardy and fish won't touch it. The only issue is that you do have to attach it to rocks or driftwood. In my mbuna tank I just stick it in between the cracks on my rock structures.

I've heard other's have success with java fern in mbuna tanks, but mine devoured it. I do have aceis which are notorious plant eaters.


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

Haha, my fish have devoured everything, even anubias! But my latest attempt involved getting a ton of vals (not sure what variety, but not corkscrew) from a local hobbyist and bribing the fish to leave them alone by providing them with tastier greenery, like lettuce, to eat instead while the vals settled in. I'm seeing new growth and not much deliberate damage - sand digging is still dislodging a few here and there but they seem to have decided that vals are not tasty enough to bother with compared with other offerings.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

pancakeloach said:


> Haha, my fish have devoured everything, even anubias! But my latest attempt involved getting a ton of vals (not sure what variety, but not corkscrew) from a local hobbyist and bribing the fish to leave them alone by providing them with tastier greenery, like lettuce, to eat instead while the vals settled in. I'm seeing new growth and not much deliberate damage - sand digging is still dislodging a few here and there but they seem to have decided that vals are not tasty enough to bother with compared with other offerings.


That's a great idea! I may have to try that next time. I just started feeding them zucchini so maybe if I did that and then added new plants they would leave them alone. Who knows tho, they seem hungry 24/7.


----------

